# S3 sedan coming to the US?



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

We know for sure the A3 sedan is coming, but I haven't read or found anything specifically about the S3 sedan...

I would think we'd only get the same type of S3 as the A3, so if we're _only _getting the sedan, then I'd think we're only getting the S3 sedan. And that's something I'm totally fine with. :beer:

Unless they fear that would take away sales from the S4.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Likely no, but if they do it will be my next car. It would make some sense if they are attempting to compete with the BMW 3 series. 128/135/1M = A3/S3/RS3

6MT + Quattro + [250HP 2.0T|300HP 2.5T] = Win


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah competing with BMW will definitely help folks like you and me. Right now Audi doesn't have anything in the US to compete with the M3, unless they bring the RS4. In general it seems they're more apt to promote the A series...don't think I've ever seen a commercial for an S model. 

Remember when BMW came out with this:






I bet that got people excited.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Time will tell. Sadly, we're still about a year from the A3 sedan arriving here in the US and based on Audi's historical release schedule I wouldn't expect an S3 sedan variant here in the US until closer to the end of the model run a few years out. 

Of course, maybe we will get lucky and receive it earlier, but right now I'd just be happy with a new MQB A3 in my driveway!


----------



## V0LKSWAGENSRULE (Aug 26, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> Time will tell. Sadly, we're still about a year from the A3 sedan arriving here in the US and *based on Audi's historical release schedule I wouldn't expect an S3 sedan variant here in the US until closer to the end of the model run a few years out.*
> 
> Of course, maybe we will get lucky and receive it earlier, but right now I'd just be happy with a new MQB A3 in my driveway!


Audi has changed up that formula. The B8 S4 was introduced a year after the B8 A4 in the US and the B8 RS5 is coming here as a MY13, far from the end of the cycle (MY16), even if you count the refresh.

I'm crossing fingers that we get the S3 in the same second year cycle, since I'll have the A4 paid off and I'll ready for my next Audi. Hopefully 300HP Quattro + MT.


----------

